# Photos etc for relationship evidence on partner visa



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

Myself and my husband have been together for 13 years and married for 11, with 3 children. Obviously we have a huge number of photos over the years so I’m finding it hard to know how many photos to include. Can anyone suggest how I should go about deciding which photos to include and how many please. So far I have labelled 375 photos but I’m guessing that’s way too many to upload (even if I grouped them) 😱


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, we did about 20-30.

You have 3 kids so it's easy. One photo of each year or every other year of the whole family. Their growth through the years tells enough. Then pick a few more of significant events like anniversaries, group photos with friends/family, on holiday, etc.

Photos don't speak much for evidence anyway compared to other types imo.


----------



## Ejona (Jul 4, 2015)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Yeah, we did about 20-30.
> Photos don't speak much for evidence anyway compared to other types imo.


Why is that?


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Ejona said:


> Why is that?


Easy to fake or edit. Much harder to fake years worth of bank statements, owning a house together, paying vehicle/house/medical insurances, etc.

The way I see it, photos alone don't do much of anything. I don't even think they put photos as an example of things to upload to prove your relationship is genuine and continuing. Therefore, I see them as supplementary.

We just selected ones to correspond with our actual evidence. So if we went on holiday with friends or family, we'd have a PDF of flights, hotels, etc and a photo of us with those friends or family together or in front of a famous landmark or tourist spot. The documents prove we were there. Photo is just extra. We didn't see the need to upload a photo of everything we did on holiday.

Edit: Also why I feel the type of photo matters. A bunch of selfies? We didn't see the point. We could have taken all of them at once for all they know. But a handful of photos showing us with our kids over time? Kids grow fast and you can see that. Physical changes in appearance shows time... someone gaining or losing weight during the relationship, growing a beard, losing the beard, change hair color or style, etc.

Quality over quantity, basically.


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

An example is I recall someone who wanted to use 2000 photos that they took over the 2 weeks the only time they met. And they thought that would be enough proof for a partner visa. 
As sky said quality. We used 10 or so to show the development of the relationship.



Ejona said:


> Skybluebrewer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we did about 20-30.
> ...


----------



## Caragh87 (Feb 20, 2017)

Our application is still in process... I uploaded photos of when we first got together, photos of when our daughter was born and photos of her first birthday.
Each time I made a small collage using a PDF as the final photo, that way it only counts as one overall document.

I'll probably continue to do that as the application progresses.

I'm also updating key things like bank statements every quarter, because as Skye mentions this sort of stuff is pretty hard to fake because it truly shows a timeline.

I unfortunately know of some fake ass relationships that display a huge amount of photos but little other evidence of a life together!


----------



## Ejona (Jul 4, 2015)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Easy to fake or edit. Much harder to fake years worth of bank statements, owning a house together, paying vehicle/house/medical insurances, etc.
> 
> The way I see it, photos alone don't do much of anything. I don't even think they put photos as an example of things to upload to prove your relationship is genuine and continuing. Therefore, I see them as supplementary.
> 
> ...


This makes me feel so much better because we have all sorts of evidence such as house lease, joint bank account,partner declared on tax returns, electricity, gas, internet, phone bills, joint car, health and house contents insurance, mail sent to our joint address, trip overseas etc, but we don't have that many pictures because my partner is not big on pictures. We do have some pictures with family and friends as well as from our trip overseas, about 30 I would say. I have taken screenshots of my pictures showing the date and year when the pictures were taken so that can prove that pictures were taken throughout different periods of time.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Ejona said:


> This makes me feel so much better because we have all sorts of evidence such as house lease, joint bank account,partner declared on tax returns, electricity, gas, internet, phone bills, joint car, health and house contents insurance


Out of all that lot, we had only the "joint bank account", in joint names. 
None of the rest that you have in that list.

We did maybe 20 photos max. I would feel really relaxed if we had what you had.


----------



## Lelliott75 (Jan 22, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Yeah, we did about 20-30.
> 
> You have 3 kids so it's easy. One photo of each year or every other year of the whole family. Their growth through the years tells enough. Then pick a few more of significant events like anniversaries, group photos with friends/family, on holiday, etc.
> 
> Photos don't speak much for evidence anyway compared to other types imo.


Thanks...I'll have to go through and reduce them (significantly &#128514.


----------

